# Jigs



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Found these jigs on the net,you got any?Not a site but your own interesting jigs?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

are those things jigs?

looks kinda cavish to me.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

What type of jigs are those?


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Kinda looks like a jig for routing barrels.


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

daryl in nanoose said:


> Kinda looks like a jig for routing barrels.


 :clap: :laughing: LOL!


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't rem where I found it or what it is for.Just thought it was a wonderful idea and knew it would come in handy in the future.How else would you do what the jig is doing?Carve it out by hand,to a perfect radius?
Didn't care before,but now I can't stop wondering what is being made.Anyone know?


----------

